# At Seaside Oregon



## geist1223 (Nov 3, 2018)

We are staying in an 8th floor 3 Bedroom Ocean Front Penthouse for our annual trip to the Cannon Beach Stormy Weather Art Festival. Disappointed in the maintenance of the Resort. The hot tubs/Spa units have brown coating on the walls, etc. Ripped carpet in the living room. Chipped floors in kitchen and bathroom. Deteriorating window sill in bedroom - loss of plaster. Chipped protective coating on the deck. The view is gorgeous. The Art Festival is great.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 3, 2018)

That's a shame.  A certain amount of wear and tear would be expected, being so close to the beach, but neglected maintenance in a timeshare is inexcusable.  Make sure WM and the local Resort Management knows what you're seeing.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 3, 2018)

I reported the condition of the spas to the Front Desk. The response was "in a year or two we will be doing our 10 year refurbishing."


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 3, 2018)

Deleted duplicate


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 3, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I reported the condition of the spas to the Front Desk. The response was "in a year or two we will be doing our 10 year refurbishing."



That's awful.  Makes you wonder what other things are not being done, while they wait for their 10-year refurbishing. 

Dave


----------

